# Pontoon Boat Pro & Con's????



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I currently run a 18' center console Express that I love. My dilemma with that is I have 2 small children and wife that like to fish so I'm looking at trading in for a more family friendly boat. I fish for catfish, whites, gar and a few crappie. Mainly fish the lake but since the high water events last year I been in the river a lot, can a pontoon run in the river? What are some good pontoons out there?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hurricane deck boat


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what lil Mac has but man that is a nice pontoon. Maybe he will chime in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Cathunter I have a 22' Veranda pontoon w/ 115 Yamaha 4st. The Veranda pontoon boats are all aluminum no wood & seat bases are all poly. It is the fishing model. The boat is very stable & has plenty of get up for a pontoon. Will do 30 with me & the wife. Very comfortable to fish out of . The only draw back is the distance to the water from the deck when landing a larger fish. As far as running in the river I can't answer that because I stay in the main lake but I have seen quite a few below the dam. I'm partial to mine but there are a lot of nice pontoons out there just depends on how much you want to spend. Suntrackers are nice for the price


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Some pontoon have different chamberlain in the logs how many does yours have?


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not going to lie I really don't know.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I have owned 2. First was a G3 lx22f/c it was a decent boat but did have problems with the transom cracking and the u shaped tubes cracked also but was covered under warranty. That one had a Yamaha 115 4 stroke that ran great. Being it was only a 2 tube you had to be careful with rough water. The current boat is a 2015 sun tracker 24xp3 triple ****. Man what a boat, the triple **** with strakes is all the difference in the world. It handles rough water great. Lots of room and plenty of power with the 150 Mercury 4 stroke. I chose this boat because the lay out was exactly what i wanted. 4 fishing chairs, 2 live wells , rod locker, big couches, changing room, and vinyl flooring. There are a lot of manufactors out there so find the floor plan You like then search different brands that fall in your price range. My suggestion of must haves, triple toons, vinyl floor. Warranty also matters. The sun trackers are not built like they used too, very good seats and the 10 year warranty on everything above the deck and Lifetime on the deck and everything else. Good luck on you search and let me know if you have any other ?'s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Cathunter said:


> Some pontoon have different chamberlain in the logs how many does yours have?


If they are round they usually have 3 chambers . If the are U shaped they are not chambered but are foam filled.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I know that they are multi chambered. As far as tri **** my next one will be but I got a good deal on mine


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

I will have to agree with the other replies, a triple tube is better. Get a long handle net. That being said I found a used Tracker pontoon that was and all aluminum deck. It works great with the grand kids. Handles the white caps in the lake better than I thought. I have a 75hp Mercury and it will push me and some of the kids about 18mph, they enjoy the ride.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Love mine.. 20 ft Lowe-90 Merc Optimax---29mph gps with just me. Rated for 10 folks I think. Reasonably priced.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

When I decided to upgrade I could not make up my mind on bass boat, center console or pontoon, I finally decided on the pontoon and never second guessed it, I love the room and it just me and my wife 90% of the time all we do is catfish out of it. cons are loading it on windy days they catch a lot of wind, my wife loads it I back the truck. another con is too many people may want to go with ya and there goes your room. my only rec. would be have at least a 90hp on the back. and as said above get a long handle dip net. hope this helps.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Considering how many locals use pontoons, I bet there is a reason.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Pontoons are difficult to anchor and almost impossible with trolling motor, due to wind pushing on high profile on water.

One exception is LowPro Cruiser made in Michigan. We owned one. However, ours had less of the accessories shown in photo. It's limited in hp motor, due to size. Ours did not have any of the enclosure, so it did not catch the wind. I think we used a tiller 15 hp Yamaha and 20# anchor with electric winch on front platform. We fished comfortably with three adults and two small grandkids. The granddaughter fished. Her brother was fascinated with throwing things in the water to see if they'd float. (His amusement was expensive for me.)

It also floated much shallower than typical pontoons.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

If it were me, I'd stick with my center console. My wife fishes with me regularly and she's fine fishing out of the center console. Kids grow up...and even when they're young, you can fish with them in your current boat. There are seats in a center console too. I can fish almost anywhere in a bay boat and it's easy to launch and will hold it's value MUCH longer than a pontoon boat.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Look carefully before you leap. Pontoons are great social boats...but not so great or even good for serious fishing boat. I had one 6 months; 3 months of use and 3 months to sell. Broke even on it. 

They are very noisy in the water...water slapping against the toons constantly. I'll admit I'm probably a lot more stealthy than most but this factor alone killed the deal for me. 

They are also difficult to maneuver, even more difficult to anchor, especially in wind, not nearly as easy to load and unload. 

But you can't beat it for on the water socials.


----------



## Mossberg12 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a Harris Flote Bote 22' Tri-**** Saltwater series. I fish both salt and fresh water. I ordered this boat from the factory. I ordered the high performance hull with the fishing package top side. I have a large live well back and center comparable to an off shore CC. My center tube is 2" lower than my 2 outer tubes that allows my 150 4 stroke with me and the wife will trim out @ 45mph because all I'm riding on is the center tube plus I can turn it like a deep V hull. The rough water package with it's extra bracing provides me a stable dry & safe ride in rough waters. Just slow it down and trim the bow up. I have been caught out in 5-6ft swells with no worries about getting home.


----------



## Mossberg12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Me Again....... I also have a 112 IPilot trolling motor on this Tri-**** which most of the time I don't carry an anchor with me. Last spring I was in the Galveston Jetty's and got on top of some large golden Croakers. We had an outgoing strong tide and a 15mph west wind. I hit the anchor button on that I Pilot and started fishing. It held me there for better than 2 hours before the batteries started to fade. 36volt. It was working hard between 8-10 the whole time but it held me right on top of those fish. My GPS circle was tight.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

CAT HUNTER- Little Kids- they will not be little in a couple more years and will want to go tubing, wake boarding, skiing, bring friends along for the same etc.
I have a 22" Hurricane Fun Deck with a 200HP OB motor. It has a livewell, fishing chairs, room for 13 passengers, etc. Had the boat since 1998, my 20 and 24 yr old still wake board, tube, etc.
Prices have almost doubled since we bought ours so I would search for a good used one. Classifieds on here have a beautiful inboard Hurricane about a month ago.
Alot of neighbors at the lake have pontoon boats but very few have any children that love water sports. Pontoons are fine for riding and fishing but do not provide the same level of satisfaction for folks with KIDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

photofishin said:


> If it were me, I'd stick with my center console. My wife fishes with me regularly and she's fine fishing out of the center console. Kids grow up...and even when they're young, you can fish with them in your current boat. There are seats in a center console too. I can fish almost anywhere in a bay boat and it's easy to launch and will hold it's value MUCH longer than a pontoon boat.
> Just my opinion though.


x2.
I own a hurricane and it is a handful to anchor, load and tow, but still better than a pontoon.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Not really what the OP asked but I can't resist giving my opinion.

There _is_ a pontoon boat in my future. There's too many unique and affordable features on one to not consider it.


Able to handle a large(er) group of people
More comfortable seating/lounging
Safer for children and dog(s)
Plenty of room to sit & eat
Possibility of dressing area and toilet

There's no way, at least at this time it would be _my only boat_. I'd likely have a hard time giving up the features I enjoy with my CC.


Indoor storage (fits in my garage)
No problem launching/landing by myself
Easy to get around in shallow water & creeks
Better platform for fishing
One day though, one day... I'll have both


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*another option*

have dual consoles instead of center console the Lunds look pretty nice and are priced pretty good

I went with dual console as one reason as the wife didnt want a wet ride anymore and the kids love riding on the BOW and if the kids arent there its lots of casting deck space.. we catfish alot of of this boat and it fits the bill pretty darn well for me.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Owned nice bass boats for the last 20 years and now own a 22ft tritoon with a terrova trolling motor, livewells, etc. Great for the family and for just about every fishing out there. I find myself getting to shallow water and areas I thought I could only get to in a bass boat! Runs about 38mph. The only thing I miss is 70mph and the ability to pitch and flip easily. Kind of hard to do when you have railing.


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

Take a look at the 820 pro fisherman by apex marine, just purchased one about 1 month ago with a 150 SHO, 42MPH, Tri ****, center console T-Top. baitwell, 2 live wells.


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

820 pro fish


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Con's
More Difficult to handle docking and trailering in wind or current.
Deck/hull flex will tear them up if you run much in rougher water
Slow for the amount of horsepower required
Not very fuel efficient, hulls don't provide much lift

Pro's
Stable
Durable in calmer waters, can take more abuse than a glass hull
More deck room
More load capacity per hull length compared to a monohull


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Here's my experience in that regard. Not to disprove your comments at all, as I imagine this may be the case for some pontoons, but I've found that trailering has actually been on par as my bass boats were. And the rough water abuse hasn't been observed so far. It's is AMAZING in rough water. The gas mileage is not as good by design. You're pushing a barge opposed to a hull designed for speed and agility. (However, you would be very surprised by how agile these tritoons are.) I was doing some things over the weekend and I made a comment to my fishing partner how agile these boats are. I think it's an inherent misconception about the performance. It truly does perform well. And the lift... My 22ft triton typically fully trimmed out and full throttle with a 150hp has about 60-70% of logs out of the water. Y'all would be surprised I think. I'm running a G3 Suncatcher.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a kenner CC. Traded it in and bought a Hurricane. Should have kept the kenner. The hurricane had a lot of room but would beat you to death on Livingston. Plus the Hurricanes have a lot of wood in them. Sold it a few months ago and don't miss it one bit.

Waiting until the end of the year and will more than likely get a Nautic Star 211 Angler. Really nice lay out and a lot of room.

I was on a pontoon once and it took a wave over the bow and it darn near stood straight up. Scared the heck out of us.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I like Robert's (lx22f/c). Lots of room and very smooth. That is all I have.:headknock


----------

